

A/B testing Android vs. iOS - nancyhua
http://apptimize.com/blog/2014/02/android-vs-ios/

======
dippyskoodlez
I was expecting this to actually be some research. Disappointing. :(

~~~
suyash
It's sad indeed but from the domain it was clear to me that this was yet
another content marketing article.

